

$570M for bankrate.com - Apax Partners - jreposa
http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/24/bankrate-a-new-model-for-private-equity-deals/
Bloomberg: http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&#38;sid=aTb_iqZ2nBcE
======
jreposa
Bloomberg link with more detail:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aTb_...](http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aTb_iqZ2nBcE)

Not sure how that slipped past my radar, since it's my industry.

